# مجالات التوظيف (العمل) في تخصص ادارة مشاريع التشييد



## ابوصـــــالح (22 يونيو 2007)

مجالات التوظيف في تخصص ادارة مشاريع التشييد​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء ...

موضوع اليوم يناقش المجالات التي يمكن ان يتوظف بها متخصص ادارة مشاريع التشييد، وللتطرق في هذا الموضوع ربما يجب علينا مناقشة مؤهلات هذا المجال وصولا الى المجالات ... واطلب من الاخوة والاخوات الكرام المؤازرة في طرح الموضوع ومناقشته وتجميع اكبر قدر ممكن من المعلومات من وجهات نظر مختلفه.

مؤهلات متخصص ادارة المشاريع:

اولا: تجري العاده (كوسيلة تقليدية) على ان يكون اول المتخصصين في ادارة المشاريع هو المعماري او المهندس المدني. ويأتي ذلك بسبب قربهم الشديد بمشاريع التشييد. فالمعماري تحكم عليه طبيعة عمله بان يكون المنسق الرئيسي في عملية التصميم حيث انه يوافق ويناقش بين آراء المهندس المدني والمهندس الميكانيكي والكهربائي ..الخ. حتى ينتج رسومات متوافقه مع بعضها البعض. ثم انه يدير ويطرح تساؤلات العميل وتساؤلات المتداخلين في المشروع آملا للوصول الى اجابه وتوافق بين الجميع وللجميع. 
ثم بحكم الوضع التقليدي يكون المعماري والمهندس المدني من يمثلوا العميل في فترة التنفيذ وبحكم الاشراف الذي يمارسونه على فترة التنفيذ جعلهم ذلك من اقرب الناس تفهما لعمليات التنفيذ وبذلك هم الاقرب الى قضايا ادارة المشاريع.

لم تقتصر مسألة الاشراف على المعماري والمهندس المدني فقط وخاصة في الآونة الاخيرة فوجدنا اطراف اخرى تقحم نفسها ايجابا في مسألة الاشراف، وبفضل الخبرة لهم فى هذا المجال، وجدنا المساح والمهندس الكهربائي والميكانيكي والمهندس الجيولوجي (مهندس الخرسانه) وغيرهم حتى وصل الامر الى خارج المهندسين فوجدنا المحاسب والمدير المالي ومهندس الجوده وغيرهم ممن يشاركون بشكل ايجابي في قضايا ادارة المشاريع حتى وصل الامر الى تقلدهم لمنصب مدير المشروع.

ثانيا: هناك من تخصص في علم ادارة المشاريع وحصل على درجة البكلريوس في هذا المجال فأصبح هو المتخصص والمؤهل علميا لهذا المنصب، وايضا رأينا في الاونة الاخيرة كثير من المتخصصين في البكلريوس في غير مجال قد توجهوا لدراسة الماجستير في علم ادارة المشاريع ومنهم من اكمل الى مرحلة الدكتوراه. وهذا كله يعد مؤهل علمي يدعم الشخص لممارسة هذا المهنة.

ثالثا: هناك من تخصص في اجزاء محدده في هذا التخصص، فمنهم من تخصص وكسب خبرة في استخدام احد أدوات هذا التخصص. مثل من تعلم على البرامج المساعده والمسانده المستخدمه في ممارسة ادارة المشاريع. فهناك من تعلم على برنامج البرايمافيرا او برنامج ميكروسوفت بروجكت او غيرها من برامج حساب التكلفة او برامج حساب التدفقات المالية او برامج المحاسبة وغيرها حتى انه اجاد استخدامها وأجاد فهم مردودها الايجابي على عملية ادارة المشاريع وبذلك اصبح مؤهلا في المشاركة في قضايا ادارة مشاريع التشييد. 
ايضا هناك من تخصص من المحامين في صياغة عقود التشييد ومنهم من شارك في حل المنازعات، وبسبب مشاركته في العديد من المشاريع الانشائية اصبح لديه الخبره الجيده في قضايا التشييد ووصل به الحال لان يكون محكما ومستشارا قانونيا، وبذلك اصبح مؤهلا في مناقشة قضايا ادارة مشاريع التشيد.

نجد من ما سبق ان مسألة التأهيل مختلفة المنابع، ثرية الجوانب، و متعددة الرؤى. وبذلك يأتي الحكم الشخصي على قياس هذا المؤهل (من قبل صاحب العمل) وتقييم حد المشاركة للمتقدم (على الوظيفة) لحدود تتوافق مع خبرته وامكانياته.

مجالات التوظيف في تخصص ادارة مشاريع التشييد

هناك العديد من هذه المجالات وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر التالي:
مدير مشاريع: وهو الشخص الذي يقود فريق العمل في المشروع ويهتم بقضايا التنسيق والادارة والتخطيط والتنفيذ والاشراق والمراقبة والتحكم على كافة اعمال المشروع وهو من له اليد الطولى بين فريق العمل وهو من يديرهم ويستجمع قواه لتحفيزهم او محاسبتهم. مدير المشروع يجدر به الالمام بجميع جوانب المشروع والالمام بالاعمال والمهام للمشروع وتوزيعها على فريق العمل واختيار فريق العمل وتقييم ادائهم.

مدير الموارد البشرية: وهو من يهتم بقضايا الموارد البشرية وتنسيق تنقل العمالة من مشروع لاخر وتوفيرهم لصالح المشروع، وترتيب احتياجات الشركة من عمالة ومهندسين، وتحديد رواتبهم، وقد يتدخل بتعيين عدد العمالة لكل مهمة بالنظر والتشاور مع مدير المشروع. فهو احد مساعدي مدير المشروع.

مدير الادارة المالية: وهو الشخص المسؤول عن الجوانب المالية للمشروع، ومتابعة المستخلصات ورصدها وحساب التدفقات المالية، واجراء جميع المعاملات المحاسباتية ذات الصلة، وايضا قد يتدخل في حساب تكلفة المشروع ويتدخل في اساليب تمويله وعمل الموازن العامه فهو احد مساعدي مدير المشروع.

المنسق: هو الشخص الذي يهتم بعملية التنسيق والتواصل بين اعضاء فريق العمل وهو من يرتب للاجتماعات ويسجل محاضرها ويوزع المستندات والرسومات بين الاعضاء وهو من يجمع الاراء والاحتجاجات وطلبات التغيير وغيرها من الامور فهو احد المساعدين لمدير المشروع. وقد يكون من مهامه تشكيل ملف المشروع وعمل الارشيف 

المخطط: وهو الشخص الذي يدير عملية التخطيط وجدولة مهام المشروع بالتشاور مع مدير المشروع وباقي اعضاء المشروع ذوي الصلة مثل مدير الموارد البشرية والمدير المالي. فهو يقوم بعملية فرز المهام وجدولتها وايضا يقوم بحساب مدة المشروع و دراسة إمكانية ضغط مدة المشروع وحساب تأثيراتها على باقي مهام واعمال المشروع. كما انه ربما يتدخل في عملية تحليل القيم المكتسبة وقياس اداء فريق العمل. وتحديد ساعات العمل لكل مهمة وهكذا....

المقدر (Estimator) : وهو ذلك الشخص المسؤول عن تقدير تكلفة المشروع، وربما يضاف الى مهماته مراجعة جداول الكميات وتحديث بيانات التسعير. ايضا احيانا يتدخل هذا الشخص في عمليات دراسة المشاريع. ايضا يكون مساعدا لمدير المشروع بدعمه بمعلومات حول التسعير وعن الموردين ومعلوماتهم وجودة خدماتهم، وهو في الغالب يشكل حلقة الوصل بين الموردين والشركة.

مدير ادارة الجودة: وهو المنوط له اعمال مراقبة الجودة ومراجعة المقاييس والمواصفات، كما انه مسؤول عن دراسة العوامل والاجراءات المؤثرة على جودة المهام والاعمال، كما يصمم اجراءات لتطوير الجوده والتأكد منها. كما يهتم هذا الشخص بمعايير الجوده العالمية ودراسة امكانية تطبيقها على مستوى الشركة وايضا على مستوى مشاريع الشركة.

مدير ادارة دراسة المخاطر: وهو الشخص الذي يهتم بدراسة المخاطرة، وتحديد درجة امكانية حدوثها وتحديد تكلفتها. كما انه وبالتشاور مع مدير المشروع يحدد المسؤول عن هذه المخاطره في حالة حدوثها كما انه يحدد طريقة العمل على تفاديها او على الاقل التقليل من امكانية حدوثها.

مدير الدراسات: وهو الشخص الذي يدرس المشروع ويقيم درجة اهميته للشركة ويحدد المنافع المتوقعه منه للشركة. كما انه يدرس امكانية تنفيذ الشركة للمشروع تبعا لظروفها الحالية واستراتيجيتها المستقبلية. فهو يدرس المناقصات المعروضة على الشركة، وربما يقوم بالبحث عن المشاريع المناسبة لها. دراسة المشاريع تشمل العديد من الجوانب وتتطلب التعامل مع باقي ادارات الشركة للوصول الى دراسة مستفيضة عن المشروع وصولا الى التوصية بقبول المشروع او رفضه.

مدير الموقع: وهو الشخص الذي يتابع التنفيذ في موقع المشروع محاولا تطبيق خطط التنفيذ المختلفة للمشروع. وهو مسؤول عن عمل التقارير الميدانية عن العمل في الموقع وكتابة تقارير عن اي مشاكل يصادفها العمل في المشروع. كما انه يطابق الرسومات ويقيم درجة الانجاز ويعمل على الاشراف والمراقبة والتحكم في الموقع. وهو عين مدير المشروع في موقع المشروع.

اخيرا قد يتفرع من ما ذكر اعلاه اعمال ووظائف مسانده ومتعدده وقد يشكل في كل من ما ذكر اعلاه فريق عمل لاتمام المطلوب حسب نوع وحجم المشروع وعلى حسب نوع وحجم الشركة.
في هذه العجالة حاولت تجميع ما يمكنني تجميعه، وانا متأكد من ان الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء سوف يدعمون الموضوع بشكل اكثر تفصيلا وربما يصححون بعض ما ذكرت (او كله) او يؤيدونه وسيثرون الموضوع بوجهات نظرهم المختلفه مستندين على خبرتهم وعلمهم في هذا المجال.


----------



## الصانع (5 أغسطس 2007)

ابوصـــــالح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لم تقتصر مسألة الاشراف على المعماري والمهندس المدني فقط وخاصة في الآونة الاخيرة فوجدنا اطراف اخرى تقحم نفسها ايجابا في مسألة الاشراف، وبفضل الخبرة لهم فى هذا المجال، وجدنا المساح والمهندس الكهربائي والميكانيكي والمهندس الجيولوجي (مهندس الخرسانه) وغيرهم حتى وصل الامر الى خارج المهندسين فوجدنا المحاسب والمدير المالي ومهندس الجوده وغيرهم ممن يشاركون بشكل ايجابي في قضايا ادارة المشاريع حتى وصل الامر الى تقلدهم لمنصب مدير المشروع.


 
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

حياك الله ومشكووووور و ما قصرت على هذه المعلومات القيمة ،، جزاك الله خيراً ووفقك الله ،،

أخي العزيز أبو صالح ،،،
إن هذا السؤال يتردد في بالي منذ فترة و قد أثرت هذه النقطة في موضوعك الجميل هذا
ما هو تعليقك (( بالنسبة للمهندس الميكانيكي الذي يعمل في مجال المقاولات وبعد مدة ممارسة عملية لمدة سنه أو أكثر بقليل يقوم بدراسة ماجستير في الإدارة الهندسية ))
ما هو المجال المتاح له في العمل كمدير مشروع أو مساعد مدير مشروع أو في إدارة المشاريع ؟؟
وما الذي تنصح به؟؟ (( المجال المناسب له كونه مهندس ميكانيكي ؟))

و جزاك الله خيراً

المهندس الصانع


----------



## saudi concept (6 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يامشرفنا العزيز

موضوع قيم جدا ويستحق كل التقدير

وفيما يتعلق بي .. فأنا مهندس معماري وأعمل مساعد لمدير مشروع (هذا هو المسمى) ونرأس عمل ثلاث شركات تعمل في صيانة وتشغيل المشروع .. والمشروع طبعا يتبع لجهة حكومية .. ولكن تناط إلي مهام عديدة منها الإشراف على أعمال الصيانة .. متابعة مدراء الشركات .. والحراسات الأمنية .. وتقييم أداء الشركات الثلاث .. بالاضافة إلى إعداد الخرائط والمصورات الجوية.

بعد كل هذا في أي مجال أنا من بين ماذكرتم في موضوعكم وتصنيفكم؟

هل أنا على قولة اخواننا المصريين ( بتاع كله)!!

ودمتم بخير


----------



## sam_fx (6 أغسطس 2007)

ابوصـــــالح قال:


> لم تقتصر مسألة الاشراف على المعماري والمهندس المدني فقط وخاصة في الآونة الاخيرة فوجدنا اطراف اخرى تقحم نفسها ايجابا في مسألة الاشراف، وبفضل الخبرة لهم فى هذا المجال، وجدنا المساح والمهندس الكهربائي والميكانيكي والمهندس الجيولوجي (مهندس الخرسانه) وغيرهم حتى وصل الامر الى خارج المهندسين فوجدنا المحاسب والمدير المالي ومهندس الجوده وغيرهم ممن يشاركون بشكل ايجابي في قضايا ادارة المشاريع حتى وصل الامر الى تقلدهم لمنصب مدير المشروع.
> المجال.​




سيدي الكريم 

اظن أني أحد الاملثة التي قد تكون قريبة لما ذكرت في هذه النقطة حيث أني اساسا حاصل على دبلوم تقنية معلومات وقد كنت في شركتي مسؤولا عن ال IT ولكن بفضل وجود المنطق التحليلي بالاضافة إلى الخبرة في البرمجة ووضع اجرائيات مختلفة لأتمتة الاعمال مما أعطاني إطلاعاً كافيا عن طبيعة عمل الشركة وكيفية قيام الموظفين بمهامهم في المشاريع تسلمت منصب المخطط وهاآنا الان أقوم بوضع الخطط ومراقبة تنفيذ المشاريع بالاضافة إلى العديد من الامور التي تعلمتها في مجال المشاريع كالتنسيق و الموارد البشرية بالاضافة إلى بعض الامور المتعلقة بالمواد والتصنيع.... ولكن هل يؤهلني هذا ولنقل بعد 5 سنوات من الخبرة من الوصول إلى منصب مدير المشروع​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (6 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم...
اهلا وسهلا اخي الصانع ..بارك الله فيك على شكرك وتقديرك .. أثابنا الله واياك...

بالنسبة لتسالك...
ما هو تعليقك (( بالنسبة للمهندس الميكانيكي الذي يعمل في مجال المقاولات وبعد مدة ممارسة عملية لمدة سنه أو أكثر بقليل يقوم بدراسة ماجستير في الإدارة الهندسية ))
اخي الكريم ممارسة ادارة المشاريع تحتاج الى ثلاث قوالب لممارستها: الاول تحتاج الى المعرفة او الخلفية الهندسية (وهذا قد يأتي بالممارسة والخبرة) وهذه النقطة مهمة لدعم المعرفة بطرق وعمليات التشييد. الثاني المعرفة بأساليب ادارة المشاريع ومبادءه الرئيسة ( وهذا يأتي بالتعلم والممارسة والخبرة)، اما ثالث القوالب فهو الشخصية والمهارات الذاتية (وهذه ما تحدد في اي من الاعمال المشروحه اعلاه هي الانسب للشخص والتي بها يطور ويتطور)
فتعليقي على المهندس الميكانيكي .. انه شخص يحاول ان يلم بهذه القوالب اسأل الله لنا وله التوفيق.

ما هو المجال المتاح له في العمل كمدير مشروع أو مساعد مدير مشروع أو في إدارة المشاريع ؟؟
وما الذي تنصح به؟؟ (( المجال المناسب له كونه مهندس ميكانيكي ؟))
انصحه بأن يركز على العمل في مجال ادارة المشاريع الميكانيكية، والتي هي جزء من تخصصه حيث انه هو الاجدر بإد\ارتها نتيجة خلفيته التعليمية. الا اذا لم يرغب في متابعة مسيرته في ذاك المجال فاليجتهد في تحصيل المعرفة والمهارة والخبرة واليستوعب امكاناته لكي يعرف حتميا ما هو المجال الافضل والاصلح له.

الاخ الكريم Saudi concept...شكرا جزيلا لإشادتك .. وهذا شرف لي مرورك اخي الكريم ..
بالنسبة لسؤالك ..
حقيقة لم افهم جيدا ما ذكرت .. فتقول انك تترأس عمل ثلاث شركات تعمل في الصيانه، وفي نفس الوقت انت تشرف على متابعة مدراء الشركات، وتقول انه مناط بك الاشراف على اعمال الصيانه، والمشروع يتبع لجهة حكومية ... عموما اعتقد انني حليت اللغز :10: 

وهو كالتالي انت موظف معماري في جهه حكومية .. طبيعة عملك هي الاشراف على اعمال الصيانة لمشروع ما، هذه الاعمال منوط بتنفيذها ثلاث شركات. متابعة الاشراف هذه تستلزم عليك متابعة الاعمال ومناقشتها مع مدراء الشركات، وايضا يترتب عليك قياس ومتابعة اداءهم والاشراف على الاعمال المنوطة بهم. فأنت في هذه الحالة مشرف على اعمال الصيانه، وهي مهنة تتفرع من مدير الموقع .. حيث ان عملك يستلزم متابعة العمل في المواقع مع رفع تقارير عن الاداء.
يبقى امرين الاول متابعة الحراسات الامنية، وهذه مهمه اضافية قد تضاف الى مهام الاشراف.
اما عن الخرائط والمصورات الجوية ... فهذه ترجع الى طبيعة تخصصك المعماري ... مثالك هو مثال جيد على عدم التخصص وان مديرك المباشر يمارس ادارة لا تساعد على تطبيق نظرية التخصص، والسبب انه يريد ان ينجز العمل لا ان يطوره (وهذا في الغالب) فالمدير الذي يسير الاعمال قد تخفى عليه مهارات المدير الذي يطور العمل والعكس بالعكس.

الاخ الكريم Sam_fx...
شكرا لك مداخلتك الجميلة .. بإذن الله سوف تحقق ما تصبوا اليه قريبا جدا. لكن كما قلت سابقا منصب مدير المشاريع في حاجة الى القوالب الثلاثة (المذكورة اعلاه في هذا الرد) فمتى ما تمكنت منها وبتوفيق الله ستجد هذا المنصب يعرض عليك ولست في حاجة الى ان تطلبه.


----------



## sam_fx (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك يا سيدي

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فرج محمد مسعود (7 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور أخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع الرائع وأود أن أوضح لك بأني مهندس مساحة وأشغل منصب مدير مكتب مشروعات منذ حوالي عامين وقد تواجهني بعض المشاكل وقد أوحاول الإتصال بك من أجل الحلول لهذة المشاكل فهل توافق على ذلك أم لا .
ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير والإحترام


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (7 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم فرج محمد مسعود ..
يشرفني ان اساهم في حل ما تعانيه من مشاكل .. وانا جازم انك لو وضعت مشكلتك في الملتقى ستجد المساعده من جميع الاعضاء وستكسب اكثر من رأي


----------



## الصانع (8 أغسطس 2007)

ابوصـــــالح قال:


> السلام عليكم...
> اهلا وسهلا اخي الصانع ..بارك الله فيك على شكرك وتقديرك .. أثابنا الله واياك...
> 
> انصحه بأن يركز على العمل في مجال ادارة المشاريع الميكانيكية، والتي هي جزء من تخصصه حيث انه هو الاجدر بإد\ارتها نتيجة خلفيته التعليمية. الا اذا لم يرغب في متابعة مسيرته في ذاك المجال فاليجتهد في تحصيل المعرفة والمهارة والخبرة واليستوعب امكاناته لكي يعرف حتميا ما هو المجال الافضل والاصلح له.


 
وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته 

حياك الله أخي ابو صالح ،،

وشكراً لك لتوضيحك لي بعض الأمور ،،
جزاك الله خيراً

المهندس الصانع


----------



## samehgheith (21 أغسطس 2007)

شكر خاص للاخ الفاضل ابو صالح علي مجهوده الرائع


----------



## moh_a_eid (14 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير يااابوصالح 

وكثر الله من أمثالك ... 

ولكن أين مجالات التوظيف في الإدارة الهندسية ؟؟. وهل هذه المجالات مشتركة .. 

وعلى كل حال بيض الله وجهك ,,,


----------



## ahmedafatah (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mhemadah (29 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا ابا صالح على هذا الموضوع
في الحقيقة احتاج الى نصيحة من واقع خبراتكم فيما يخص مهندس مدني يعمل في مجال التنفيذ لفترة طويلة ويرغب في تطوير مهاراته وخبراته للتقدم الى الافضل
هل اتوجه الى دراسة البرامج التي تخص ادارة المشاريع التي تمكنني من الخوض في هذا المجال؟
ام هل اتوجه الى تأسيس مؤسسة صغيرة للعمل لحسابي الخاص؟ 
في الحقيقةافكر منذ فترة في هذا الموضوع واعلم جيدا ان النظرة المستقبلية لهذا المجال محيرة ولكن اخشى ان اجد نفسي يوما نادما على خطوة لم اتخذها 
لذا ارجو من اهل الخبرة افادتي في هذا الموضوع وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## احمدابوالعزم (5 يناير 2009)

"بارك الله فيك يا ابا صالح على هذا الموضوع
في الحقيقة احتاج الى نصيحة من واقع خبراتكم فيما يخص مهندس مدني يعمل في مجال التنفيذ لفترة طويلة ويرغب في تطوير مهاراته وخبراته للتقدم الى الافضل
هل اتوجه الى دراسة البرامج التي تخص ادارة المشاريع التي تمكنني من الخوض في هذا المجال؟
ام هل اتوجه الى تأسيس مؤسسة صغيرة للعمل لحسابي الخاص؟ 
في الحقيقةافكر منذ فترة في هذا الموضوع واعلم جيدا ان النظرة المستقبلية لهذا المجال محيرة ولكن اخشى ان اجد نفسي يوما نادما على خطوة لم اتخذها 
لذا ارجو من اهل الخبرة افادتي في هذا الموضوع وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع"
اقول للاخ mhemadah و لماذا لا تجرب الاثنين معا
- انا اعمل مخطط باحدى شركات المقاولات الكبيرة و مديرى و السنيور لهم اعمالهم الخاصة و مع ذلك تعبوا و درسوا حتى وصلوا لمناصبهم الحالية فى الشركة - و بالتالى يكون عندك وظيفة براتب و عمل خاص بك
وهذا ما افكر فيه انا ايضا ان شاء الله


----------



## mhemadah (18 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخ احمد ابو العزم
فعلا توجه سديد وهدف يستحق المجهود
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## رحال المدينة (29 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااته

يااخواني الأعضاء 

المشرف ابو صالح أو اي شخص لديه خبرة

اريد منك النصيحه والمشوره


انا حصلت علي شهادة البكالوريوس في الكيمياء العامه

وانا اعمل لمدة مايقارب تسعة سنوات في مجال صناعات

كيميائية تحت مسمي مشرف مراقب جودة 

والان انا بصدد الحصصول علي الماجستير

في ادارة الجودة. سؤالي هو:

1- هل حصولي علي الماجستير سوف يفيدني في القطاع الصناعي كمراقب جودة في ( تخصصات وقطاعات أخري)

2- ماهي الدورات التي تفيدني مثل ( pmp) وغيرها من الدورات

3- هل هناك تقارب مابين التخصص والماجستير .

ولكم مني فائق الشكر والتقدير

رحال


----------



## virtualknight (31 يناير 2009)

معلومات قيمة يشكر الأخوان الكرام عليها


----------

